
Joost is one step away from a wide release. Anyone have thoughts on it? - Readmore
http://www.joost.com/blog/2007/04/
======
asdf333
honestly it sucks.

specifically, the programming (types of shows available) sucks.

A big mistake they've made so far is to not open it up to whoever wants to
broadcast. The resulting content is third-rate. They need to open it up to
anyone who wants to stream content to make things interesting.

~~~
jganetsk
That is a very interesting idea. User-driven broadcasts would have to compete
in the "P2P marketplace".

Consider this scenario. Joost is P2P. If I start my own Joost broadcast, I
notify my peers of its existence. Those people who tune to my channel then
transmit a notification to their peers, with the possibility of their
rebroadcasting it.

There would have to be some smoothing out of the protocol, but it could work.
It would basically be P2P realtime YouTube.

~~~
JMiao
But now you have to ask yourself a few more questions:

\- Channel Life: having a buttload of Joost channels that aren't well-
maintained with new content is as annoying as amassing RSS feeds that are
updated sporadically, sometimes month-to-month (which is why I don't like the
idea of "channels," alas the folks at Joost do)

\- Attention Deficit: Joost ultimately aims to replace television. Could you
realistically picture yourself watching YouTube clips separated into content
creator channels for more than 30 minutes?

\- Community: One of Joost's best features is the interactive chat that brings
content communities closer together. How does this happen with highly
fragmented user content?

These are just some of the things that immediately come to mind. I'm not
saying that a Joost P2P TV system doesn't make sense, it just requires a lot
of consideration.

~~~
jganetsk
Let them roll out Joost as planned, and build a following (assuming that Joost
is interesting). Then, watch them release a patch, which enables Joost to
optionally function as I described. It would come at marginal cost to Joost.

Some people will turn on the feature and experiment with it. Should somebody
manage to put together an interesting channel, then it will spread throughout
the system. For example, Joost could be the platform that drives Justin.tv.

~~~
JMiao
I wasn't really referring to Joost's viability as a P2P system -- it already
is.

I was more along the lines of addressing the viability of building a
compelling user-content community -- it's a lot harder than it may sound,
especially when you think about how would Joost's primary features co-exist
with multitudes of relatively "shallow" content.

------
madmotive
Good article here: Wii and Joost the perfect match:

<http://www.wiisquid.com/2007/04/04/wii-and-joost-the-perfect-match/>

I also have invites jonathan.markwell at gmail if you want one.

------
Readmore
I'm excited to take a look at Joost and see how it's going to work out. Has
anyone tried it? Do you have any insights into if it's the 'next big thing' in
online TV?

------
jganetsk
I don't think ISPs are very happy right now.

~~~
JMiao
Word.

------
sri
looks super cool. the ad is quite nice. and done by the founders of skype and
kaaza (!) i predict that within 10 months it'll sell for $10 billion to
microsoft. there, i said it!

------
aston
I've got a few invites. If you want one, astonm at gmail.com.

------
floozyspeak
invite me!

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Ditto!

